# My Peru Black Rhom Tank > Like One You Have Never Seen<



## DUMP TRUCK (Sep 8, 2010)

75 gallons.... background lights up....... can just have background on or his light and background...... moving my blue diamond into tank in future and putting the black in the diamonds 55...... can not wait for both of these bastards to get big...... my black peru shows a lot of shiny scales and has a shinny back lower fin...... i am wondering if maybe aqua scape sold me a black diamond...... or i could be wrong.... this is my oldest and first black...... do they usally have a lot of shinny scales at this size? looking for feedback and comments....... thanks piranha freaks......


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

looks great but I dont know about those crystal things you have in there, they might release bad things into the water


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

nice rhom. and i like your different take on backgrounds for your setups


----------



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)

like the backround, nice set up


----------



## DUMP TRUCK (Sep 8, 2010)

thanks>>>>> does anyone else think these rocks might be unsafe to keep in tank?


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Them are what we call "Thundereggs." They're all over the place out here in Central Oregon.
They're volcanic rock filled with crystaline stone.

I'm no geology expert, but I wouldn't think twice about having them in the aquarium.


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

Ya youll be fine cyrstalized rock will not alter gh/kh in anyway. I like the way it looks keep it


----------



## T-wag (May 21, 2009)

trippy lol


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

Nice Rhom man


----------



## AquaticMonsters (Aug 25, 2010)

thats pretty cool.


----------



## sick of chiclids (May 25, 2010)

Gotta love Alex Grey!!!

I've always liked natural looking tanks&#8230; but as a TOOL / Alex fan, you've got me thinking&#8230; how did you get it to light up? Might go H.R Giger with the same idea.

Oh! And the crystals couldn't have complemented the background better!


----------

